# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task for the Month for March 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Eat Green Eggs and Ham*


Advanced Task - Walk across a Rainbow (on it)
*Dr. Suess' birthday is in March and Green Eggs and Ham is one of his most popular and well known stories.  It was created on a bet that he couldn't publish a book with 50 different words or less.  Both the eggs and the ham were green.

----------


## ninja9578



----------


## hellohihello

We wanted creatures D: Well I guess the rainbow one is cool but it seems more like april when it rains more. "april showers brings may flowers" and the creatures seem more marchy because of leprechauns 

This will do I suppose. I better get started

----------


## Desert Claw

I see... this march will be very colourful
I think i might possibly enjoy reading other people's dreams this march, mainly because im curious how people will describe the taste of... 
green eggs...
and ham...
mmm...

----------


## ninja9578

Usually in my dreams, food and other things don't have much taste at all  ::?:

----------


## hellohihello

What I did.

I woke up about 7 hours after going to sleep. I thought of this new technique last night. It's about your dream sign telling you to reality check, this still needs testing but it worked remarkably today.


After going through a cycle of people from my school saying reality check I went to sleep.

---

It started off as me going snowboarding but it wasn't really snowboarding because we never went down the mountain. I think I blacked out because I don't remember. All I remember is my dream starting on the street. This is where my technique comes in. Two people I imagined saying "do a reality check, you are dreaming" I became lucid. I just wanted to talk to her to see what talking to a dream character is like. She didn't say much. After I asked her if I was dreaming she put her head down and said "pff no". I then hugged her.

Becoming lucid I wanted to complete a personal task of mine. Earthbending: I started out small and ran down the hill at superfast speeds, I was bending the street below me and as I ran, it pushed my feet. I then thought to myself. Oh yeah the task of the month!. There was a car coming up my street but I jumped over it and continued. It took me about 10 seconds to stop where I saw a trashcan. Green eggs and ham must be in it! Once I stop I go in the trashcan and put my hand in. I told myself green eggs and ham would be in my hand when I pulled my arm out. No luck, I just pulled out a water bottle. I then decided to shout "THERE ARE GREEN EGGS AND HAM IN MY HAND" and all of a sudden there was a plate with green eggs and ham! It was extremely small though but I took a few bites. It tasted like marshmallows Not some horrible putrid taste, but marshmallows. I liked the taste of it so I finished it and moved on to my next area.

The playground

I was on a play ground, I was lucid but I wanted to see where the dream would take me so I just kind of watched it. There were kids playing and I went up on the playset too. There were two old people, fat people. They boxed me in so I couldn't move and the girl said who gives a f**k. Then her supervisor came over and fired her.

My uncles house

We were eating in my uncles living room and everyone was drinking wine. They wanted me to take their plates but I didn't want to. I took control again and went outside, I told myself there would be a hot girl out there, sure enough there was. I lost ludicity here I think. I haven't done any reality checks/stabilization techniques since I first became lucid.
----------------------------- Non lucids-----------------------
The crisis

My brother sold something on ebay and this guy said he wasn't happy with what he bought. He took us to court and it was on the news. Not sure what it was though, think it was a game.

The dance

There was a dance at my old school and everyone was there.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...72#post1037672

----------


## hellohihello

oops double post.

----------


## Clairity

hellohihello, congrats on being the first to complete a March task!  :boogie: 

I can't wait to see what the "green eggs and ham" wings look like!  ::D: 

.

----------


## hellohihello

> hellohihello, congrats on being the first to complete a March task! 
> 
> I can't wait to see what the "green eggs and ham" wings look like! 
> 
> .



Thanks  ::hug:: 

It was just amazing how I used my dream sign that I never see to get lucid  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> hellohihello, congrats on being the first to complete a March task! 
> 
> I can't wait to see what the "green eggs and ham" wings look like! 
> 
> .



Aw nuts, I gotta figure that out myself  ::?:

----------


## hellohihello

The plate with wings should look quite nice. Just need to photoshop the hand out

----------


## Hukif

"sniff sniff" Ah well, rainbow it will be, and to read the story about ham <.<

----------


## John11

I took 3 LDs to do it, but I got it.

I failed the first time:

I was playing smash brothers and I heard the announcer say "Clusterfuck!"  This surprised me.  Enough so that I considered I might be dreaming.  I did the nose RC.  I did it a few more times, because I just couldn't believe that I was really dreaming.  I then went into the kitchen (I wanted to do the green eggs and ham challenge).  I tried turning on the lights, but they didn't work.  The dream was fading a bit, so I tried to pay attention to the tablecloth.  It was very detailed, but I woke up.

Then I got the eggs:

I started hearing auditory hallucinations of the TV being on.  Brian Williams was on.  This is always a good sign that SP is about to hit for me.  I felt sleep paralysis come on.  I rolled out of bed with a little difficulty.  The first time I didn't even feel like I had any form or way to move.  Then I rolled out again and things were normal now.  There were visuals right away and I went into the kitchen.  I walked through the living room and the TV was on with Brian Williams on it.  

I tried turning on the kitchen light, but it turned on the hall light instead.  I went over to the fridge, but there was just a cupboard there.  I opened it up anyway to check for eggs.  There weren't any at first glance, so I decided that maybe the fridge was were the cupboard is.  There wasn't anything there though.  I went back to were the fridge should be and it was there now.  I looked inside to find eggs.  I recall there being some strange things in there, but I can't remember any now except for a large bowl of small lemon juice squeezers.  Behind the lemon juice squeezers was a carton of eggs.

I got out the eggs and put them on the counter.  I opened up the carton and pretty much all of the eggs were cracked.  I decided to just eat the egg raw.  Sadly none of them were green, so I picked one up and concentrated on turning its color.  I made it a dark green and then I was able to make it a bright green.  Then I ate it.  It slid down my throat like a big glob of mucus.  It tasted like a big glob of mucus too.  I closed my eyes when I ate it.  I immediately felt stupid for doing so.  I could now feel myself in my bed.  I hoped I was still dreaming, but I checked and I wasn't.

Then I got the ham:

I was walking in the hall of a house, but to the left was a busy street in a big city (no walls).  I was reminding myself to find green ham once I managed to LD.  I then realize that I'm already dreaming.  I do the nose RC to confirm.  I then see the kitchen in front of me and I go to the fridge.  Inside, right in front, is a big cooked spiraled ham.  I took it out and grabbed a piece off (it was pre sliced too).  I concentrated on making it turn green, but I only got a corner of it to turn green.  I bit into the corner and it tasted like really bland ham.  I then started thinking how everything in my LDs seems to tatse like a very watered down version of itself.  I woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> I decided to just eat the egg raw. Sadly none of them were green, so I picked one up and concentrated on turning its color. I made it a dark green and then I was able to make it a bright green. Then I ate it. It slid down my throat like a big glob of mucus. It tasted like a big glob of mucus too.



Ewwwwww!!  ::barf::  Congratulations on completing the task!!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

Eww

----------


## John11

> Ewwwwww!!  Congratulations on completing the task!!







> Eww



Yeah... Pretty much.

----------


## panta-rei

Although I probably won't mention it in my dream journal (It would distract from the epicness), on the way to fighting the Medusa, I walked across a rainbow.

Maybe I will mention it... We'll see.

----------


## hellohihello

Congrats  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm... community vote, should Delphinus' count?  He did it early, but didn't complete last month's task  ::?:

----------


## panta-rei

Ahem.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww crap, how come you never told me that you didn't have your wings?

----------


## panta-rei

I did... For a long time, then they just disappeared, but my name was still yellow. 

Then it turned green.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, you had that as your primary usergroup when you were a regular member.  When they promoted you, they forgot to make it your secondary usergroup.  Which admin actually promoted you, I'll go yell at him.

----------


## panta-rei

Nah, its no problem.

I don't mind.

----------


## mysterious dreamer

This thread wasn't up before I went to bed (or I didn't see it), so I ended up trying to do february task. From my journal:

I was in someone's flat and there was a party. The music was very loud and I wondered what the neighbours would say, but I opened the door and saw that the party is through the whole building with people dancing in the hallway. I went to the roof (can't remember what I did on the way) and *Caveman Bodybuilder* was with me. The roof was huge with some stairs going to some sort of platform. There were lots of people around but I woke up.

*I tried to DEILD and managed to get back on the stairs,* but the place was deserted. I went up and saw a blonde girl sitting at a long table alone. I thought I recognize her from somewhere and then realised I saw her in a music video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_1ErE5EG8o one in the short blue dress). I approached her and started kissing her, but then thought that I have better things to do in a dream and remembed that I need to find Clairity. So I thought she'll be on the roof below the stairs, but instead of using them I decided to jump down. And before I reached the roof, I decided that this wasn't a dream and that I wasn't even asleep, but imagining it all. I was now lying in my bed and wanted to RC, so I tried poking my arm. My finger slipped and bent, but I wasn't convinced, so I started looking at my hands. They were very blurry and distorted and I could see only a blurr of them. I _still_ wasn't convinced and tried poking again. This time it was remotely normal, so I concluded I must be awake and tried to fall asleep again.  ::|:

----------


## Desert Claw

> Usually in my dreams, food and other things don't have much taste at all



yeah i suppose you're right. neither do I. yet i still recognise certain textures when i eat in a dream... I still wanna see everyone's expereriences  :tongue2:

----------


## ollei

the rainbow task sounds awesome - but how to do it?!?!!?

----------


## Higurashi

I've focused solely on recall for about 2 months now, so I'm definitely going to try these tasks ^.^

----------


## DreamingDragon

Well this is going to be my first time ever doing a Task of the month still i'm fanily starting to be able to get some kind of lucidity, so i'll start with eating green hags and ham

----------


## Zeno

lol fanily? but anyway this task seems fun and someone mentioned earlier there new ld induction technique it seems really good and i might try it

----------


## Geeome

> Well this is going to be my first time ever doing a Task of the month still i'm fanily starting to be able to get some kind of lucidity, so i'll start with eating green hags and ham



Eating green hags?! I wouldn't even eat a normal colored one.

BTW: Can I do one of these tasks in the same dream as the year tasks?

----------


## iadr

*Large Rainbow - Climbing Up And Sliding Back Down (WILD)*
I am looking at this large rainbow in the sky above me trying to get up to where it is, but the higher I go up, the higher the rainbow seems to go into the sky.  As I look out into the distance I see this airplane that is leaving a trail of smoke behind it.  I am thinking that the plane is what created this rainbow, and that this is why I am unable to get to the top of it as the plane keeps going higher.

I change the gray smoke coming out of the back of this plane to be a beautiful multi-colored rainbow, and then control the plane so that it creates the rainbow closer to the ground, starting at the ground and then going up.  The rainbow turns into something that looks like a giant candy cane that goes about 100 feet in the air.

I walk up this side of the candy cane looking rainbow to the top after which the scene changes and I am holding my cat at the top of this rainbow.  My cat does not want to be here though, so jumps out of my arms and runs away from me.  I feel myself beginning to spin at this point, so start concentrating on the spinning and begin going faster and faster.

When the spinning stops I am standing at the bottom of this huge rainbow that goes over this large body of water that I perceive to be Lake Michigan.  The rainbow is like a mist with all of these beautiful colors blended together in it, but has a hard surface on the top of it.  I climb onto the top of the rainbow and begin climbing up. 

I am thinking it is going to take me a long time to climb to the top of this rainbow when something behind me like after burners begins propelling me to the top.  I am now sliding up this rainbow with my bare feet.  When I get the top of the rainbow my position changes and my body turns to face the opposite direction.  When I look down all I can see is this multi-colored vapor around me that is blocking my view of the ground.  

As I start sliding down the other side of the rainbow I am standing on my toes with my body tilted forward and my head only about two feet away from the rainbow.  When I get to the bottom of the rainbow I am in a different place than where I started as I seem to be on the other side of the lake now.

----------


## hellohihello

When do we get our new wings  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

When ninja gets around to making them. Shouldn't be too long.

----------


## ninja9578

It'll be sometimes this week

----------


## hellohihello

> It'll be sometimes this week



awesome  ::content:: 




> When ninja gets around to making them. Shouldn't be too long.



Creepy signature is creepy!

----------


## Hukif

Tried, baby stopped me <.<

Back to sleep.

FA, out of bed, RC, had to do something before going and killing the robot guy, my plan was to do the ToTM and go to the silly rainbow while transformed into a dragon and kill a leprechaun at the other side then transform him into green ham/eggs to later eat it, yes, a perfect plan, destroyed my house, made the rainbow, transformed into a dragon, summoned the leprechaun, now I only had to go from one side to the other, not hard, uh? Well, while I was walking trough the rainbow, it went like this yes! I will eat a leprechaun! (Didnt care about the walking lol) Yes! Bwaa? Then wake up because of baby. (Already at half the way of the rainbow)

Bwaa continued my, bad to think I had good luck <.<

----------


## AURON

Some annoying lady started talking to me and asking me questions, and I told her that I had something more important to do. She said that they were going to use someone else to fill in the roll of my spot in a play. I walked out of the room. Into a smaller room. It was carpeted, and empty. I could still hear that annoying lady say something else. I ignored her and said that rainbows would be behind me. I tried to envision them, and when I turned around there were rainbows drawn on the floor. They looked like someone did them with crayons. Well this is going to be way easy....I started walking on them just seconds before the dream faded.

----------


## Hukif

Finally!

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed, RC, blow house again, this time I had to do it! But fighting my instinct must be hard, not to eat the leprechaun it was now, created again the transdimensional rainbow and then tried to transform, I was not able to, how weird, continued walking in human form, it was hard to go up like that, but I managed to pass from my house to the other dimension, in human form I could watch the place far better, 3 mountains at the left, 1 at the right, forest in front and a plain at the back, my aim was to one of the mountains at the left, the closest one to a forest, the rainbow was invisible from the top for some reason, only while watching from behind or the sides you could see it, otherwise it was like walking on an invisible table, while going down, saw another leprechaun, but going down was kind of hard withouth falling, so transformed this time into a Walms, went down running and trapped the leprechaun with my claws, then put one in his forehead and draw the circle to transform him in that green ham and eggs, it worked, there was the green egg and hams, I was wondering what it would taste like, but broke one of the eggs (4 in total) and was unable to grab the ham with the claws, I had to try again! Finally was able to take some ham and put it in my mouth? No, this specie has more of a peak than a mouth, despite looks, ate it, it wasn that tasty, just like that jam that you just got out of the refrigerator but with a little more salt, then it was the turn of the eggs, but, first to cook them, fire control and water made them into boiled eggs, telekinesis for getting them out, then ate 2, the taste was, like normal egg, but far harder than a normal egg, it was like eating cheese with the taste of a normal egg (normal for me is like duck egg), it was tasty, but I like it with salt and some chilly, so got some and ate it, too much salt was in it, couldnt even taste it, I wanted a little more, but no leprechaun was to be seen, the tiger was already scared and I didnt want to cause more problems, so used some grass and made another egg, just then while boiling it noticed that the color was pretty different, leprechaun eggs/ham were a pale green, while grass egg was far more dark, and the taste was so different, also hard to bite, even worse than cheese, but it had a good taste, like chocolate/egg fusion, then tried again with grass for ham, it wasnt good, nearly like water, then gave a stare to the place, there was a door between 2 trees, I was wondering what it was, I recalled, it had to do with harry potter and how I made him kill half the childs population, (should stop doing that) then went there and was looking how they would kill him because of what he did to the leprechaun, ah the depression in his face and evil side was already growing, after all, messing with DW wasnt such a bad idea, had to help him, after all, everything that happened to him was my fault, teleported to his side, kicked some mages, used DNA blades and killed some other, then grabbed the boy and flew to where the strong ones where, ice spikes made the job, now only were the students who wanted to kill me, from the ground created some grafitto then put some zombie virus on it and later gave it to the students, now everyone was dead, well, undead, they could not win anymore, in fact they would disintegrate after some minutes, the boy was even more scared now, I left after finishing that job sometimes Im way to evil <.<

I have to say, basic task was harder than advanced <.<

----------


## Sylph

I was so gonna find my rainbow...

My first proper lucid in 2 months and someone starts swearing and banging things real loud IRL. And I'm in the lucid thinking "Shut up already! Let me dream!"  ::furious:: 
Too late. By then I got too distracted to keep hold of the dream. #$&#37;&!!  :Pissed: 
Sure enough, as soon as I woke up everything went deadly silent again for the next hour or so...  :Mad:  

On top of it, I finished my breakfast, accidentaly dropped my favourite cereal bowl on the sink and broke it and then spend the next 20 minutes picking glass shards all around the kitchen.  :Bang head: 
GRRRR!



PS - That was cool, Walms! I love the way you plot all that crazy stuff as you go along.  ::D:  Are you a natural?

----------


## John11

I got the advanced task.  I had a couple brief lucids before where I couldn't find a rainbow, but this time I did.


I had been traveling for a while over some vast seas to try to catch up to some other people who had left earlier.  I came to a port city.  I was with two DCs and I told one of them we were dreaming.  Then I realized it was a dream and went off to find a rainbow to walk over.  I went into the city and on one of the roofs of the buildings, there was a rainbow coming out of it.  It ended on a different building in the city close to the water.  I walked up it and looked at the colors as I did.  It wasn't your standard ROYGBIV color distribution.  It went (from right to left) red, green, orange, blue, indigo, yellow, violet.  I could be wrong about the inner colors, but I distinctly remember the red, green and the yellow, violet.  I slid down the other side of the rainbow.  It bent like a piece of thin pastic under my weight now.  I decided I didn't like that and I wanted to slide down it while it was still in the shape of a rainbow.  I climbed back up and slid down, and this time the structure stayed intact.

I was with the DCs from before, and we were now going to fly to find they other DCs we were looking for.  We flew a short distance and saw them below swimming.  We landed on a tiny island near them and they swam over.  I woke up.

I started writing this down, but then I really woke up.  I didn't feel like writing it down then and I went back to sleep.

----------


## Mariano

> I started writing this down, but then I really woke up.  I didn't feel like writing it down then and I went back to sleep.



 ::huh:: 

I'm going to try the advanced task, tomorrow I will tell you the results..

----------


## John11

> 



I woke up into a false awakening where I started typing up the dream.  Then I actually woke up and decided I was too tired to type up my dream.  So, I waited till morning and typed it up.

----------


## BigFan

> I woke up into a false awakening where I started typing up the dream.  Then I actually woke up and decided I was too tired to type up my dream.  So, I waited till morning and typed it up.



Good thing you were still able to recall it  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

> PS - That was cool, Walms! I love the way you plot all that crazy stuff as you go along.  Are you a natural?



Natural? Nah, just started my way when a kid, and plotting is something I do good XD

----------


## Vivid

I thought that I'd finally give these a try. Not that I didn't "try" earlier tasks before.. but this month seemed easy enough to me, but I haven't been having luck with lucids for a while.  I tryed this in hopes that it would end my month-long dry spell.

And it did...
All I thought about the night before was this, hoping I would have the chance to do these tasks.  I layed down and went to sleep pretty fast.  I had a short dream, something about my parent's dog (basset hound) flapping her ears and hovering off the ground... Ermm.. : S

Now, to the main attraction:  (By the way, my dreams aren't usually this bland, but I really didn't go all-out for fear of losing lucidity.)

  It started out in my room, I was staring at my dream journal, which was in a state of disrepair.  The metal coil was mangled and torn from the pages.  I looked at the pages.  All the text was all fuzzy but I recognized one word... "task".  Instantly, my eyes shifted to my digital clock, which had a bunch of green lines where the time should be.

I glanced back at it and it read 12- and some more green lines.  I was lucid.  Finally, after about a month dry spell.  I remembered the tasks to be done, as I just read this thread one day before. I had to try and mask my excitement.  But as I ran down my hallway, I was already feeling the dream beginning to fade.  I begin to feel my real body again until I ran into the table in the kitchen.  I actually felt it, not so much pain exactly, but pressure.  It was enough to snap me back into the dream.  I did a quick nose-pinch RC to be sure I was still dreaming and ran to my fridge.  Sure enough, it was empty.  Figures.

I slam the door shut and yell, "GREEN EGGS AND HAM!!"  I opened the door and still nothing.  I was beginning to get frusterated and ripped the door from it's hinges.  It flew to the wall and busted through it.  I followed it through the hole.  I practically lost lucidity here.  Until... I looked up.  To my surprise and yours, there stood the smallest rainbow-arch.  And wouldn't you know it, right on it lay some ham.  I happily ran up the arch and picked up the ham.  I ate it and it smushed like bread in my mouth.  I looked back down and there lay the eggs, but with normal yolks.  I scooped up the eggs and closed my eyes.  I focused on turning them green, put all my effort into it.  I opened my eyes and they were green.  I cupped the eggs to my mouth and drank them like water.  I looked down and my rainbow had disappeared.  I felt the dream fading, and just decided to go with it.  

I'm so surprised I actually got it this fast, really.  After a month-long dry spell - just wow.  I think I'll have to start doing these more often, they really give me something to focus on and strive for.  Here's to next month!  ::D: 

By the way:  I'll definitely be more active from now one... took a break for while due to school.

----------


## Sylph

> Natural? Nah, just started my way when a kid, and plotting is something I do good XD



hehe!
I was wandering because everything seems to come so easily to you.
*looking forward to be more experienced*
 :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

iadr, that rainbow mist over the water sounds really beautiful.  Especially when it hardened enough for you to touch it.  I can really picture that atmosphere!  I'm going to hold onto that image when I try this task.

Walms, I'm impressed by your perseverence to try twice in a row.

John11, how cool that your rainbow had a different color order.  Maybe color and light works differently in your dream dimension.

Vivid, your rainbow with the green eggs and ham on it sounds so convenient.  Almost like your subconscious was just giving this task to you.  My brain is never that nice to me  ::lol::

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job guys

----------


## hellohihello

Quite a bit of people completed this already, the month is still young too!

----------


## panta-rei

Its almost like its something too easy...

Oh wait!

I jest.

----------


## hellohihello

I completed the rainbow one but it was a stupid LD... The scene was super dark and I said there is a rainbow behind me and I walked on it. Since I have the green eggs and ham completed I will try to make the rainbow LD epic, as in an amazing scene with a sword fight up top  :smiley:  Can't wait!

----------


## CloudStrife1992

Task of the Month Attempt. Complete failure.  :tongue2:  Here's an excerpt from the dream. The full dream in in my dream journal (post #13). 





> 3/4-5/09
> 
> She doesn't respond (as far as I remember) so I then remember the Task of the Month. I ask her if she has any green eggs and ham. I think she just kinda looked at me funny and laughed. I talked to her for a minute, then walked back toward my room. In my room, I said aloud, "I have green eggs and ham in my hand!", remembering that this phrase had worked for someone else. It didn't work, though my hand started to look like a plate.



I'll be trying again next time I'm lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Vivid

> Vivid, your rainbow with the green eggs and ham on it sounds so convenient.  Almost like your subconscious was just giving this task to you.  My brain is never that nice to me



I know, it really was.  I don't always have the experiences I hope for in my lucids, but this one just seemed to work out.  This was actually the first task of the month I was actually able to complete, although I tried a few other months but really wasn't very interested until now.  Especially since I had a dry spell and I needed some kind of motivation to hold the will.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm drawing up the badges now.  Where the hell are the admins?

----------


## hellohihello

MoS doesn't care about us anymore! I still trust DuB.

----------


## ninja9578

Ugh, sorry guys, all 3 of the admins appear to be MIA.  I've emailed asher and asked him to grant me admin powers until the others get back.  Hopefully this happens soon, the next month's task poll is supposed to go up soon  ::?:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Okay, I completed the rainbow one last night.

I was walking around my house when I became lucid. Then remembered the lucid task of the month, so I went outside. I made it rain really hard for about a minute as I flew around my neighborhood. I landed down in my local park, then made the sky clear up and made the sun come out. I focused on a point in the distance and made a rainbow appear. Then I teleported myself to it DBZ style, and just kind of floated in the air next to it for a while enjoying the view. The rainbow wasn't connected to the ground, and it was very wide with the colors all in a swirl instead of defined sections of color. I stepped onto it and the colors rippled as if they were water. It was a very weird sensation because it looked as if it would be very slippery but it felt like carpet under my feet. The rainbow was huge and went up as far as I could see with a very gentle arch. I started sprinting up it as fast as I could. I began picking up speed, going faster and faster until the sky suddenly got very dark and I got cold. I could see stars and beautiful clouds of cosmic dust. I realized that I was in space and I could see the top of the rainbow. I kept running untill I made it to the top, then I just sat on the edge with my feet hanging over the side and just looked around. It was incredible. I then jumped off the edge in a straight dive and felt the cool wind on my face as I plumeted towards the Earth. I flew gently back down to the park. 

Well that's about it for the task of the month. The rest of the dream is unrelated. Hope you enjoyed reading about it  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

Ba-Ba-Badges!! I am going to do the rainbow one next, it looks a lot nicer  ::D:

----------


## Desert Claw

yay. its been forever since i had an LD. I tried to do the tasks this morning...

_so the first thing i remember is that I am in a van with random DCs. we are speeding down a road because this guy ripped the skin of his arm, it was pretty disgusting with all the fat hanging out and bits and pieces of flesh..._ okay... this is really random... I decided to do a little check... _LD time! from my knowledge i knew i didnt have much time, so i burst out of the van's door and fell on the path next to the road. I looked around, saw I was at my old school._ I need to find something to eat... preferrably the green kind... _I run up to a DC and asked them for some green eggs and ham. she replies, "I dont have any, my brother does" and points towards him in the distance._ stuff that it'll take too long i thought so _i changed my mind, I looked for a rainbow. I tried to visualise one and it appeared, further inside the school, im running, and it goes black._ ...I pictured being near the rainbow _and i was there._ the only problem was the rainbow - kinda vertical... _it was like a giant plastic rainbow. i tried to climb it but it was too slippery. i made it flat but all the colours were screwed up. it was mainly orange now with patches of purple and yellow. i ran on it and then i kinda lost it._

so there it is. i dont know if its worthy but i felt like posting it, because I liked it. was good... yeah.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Ok, so I just joined in mid-jan and having successfully had 7 controlled lucids and 4 WILDs since I've joined, I am ready to start doing the tasks of the month, although I have to say the green eggs and ham task is kinda gross. 

I think I'll try to enter a DR. Seuss world dream scene, where that is all they eat and there are rainbows to walk on everywhere. I'll be thinking about it all week and hopefully this weekend, which is when I have time to LD, I will succeed.

I don't really get all the badges or the name coloring, but I want one  :smiley: 

Hopefully next post will be of tasks completed!  :boogie:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that you will  ::D:

----------


## AURON

i guess walking on a rainbow created out of crayon doesn't count. guess i'll wait till i'm lucid again to get the task done.

----------


## Desert Claw

wow cool! I did my first advanced task! im so happy  ::D: 
the only thing is, I think the rainbow task is easier. maybe its just me, but i dont really eat in my dreams, nor do I ever have dreams in my kitchen or some random resturaunt.

----------


## magical mike

I did it!!
Finlay, I went to bed last night at about 2 AM.
And I was really sleepy (I can WILD easy this way)
So I said "I am going to LD no matter what"
So I started to WILD. I forced my mind to only monitor my breathing.
so I did, I started to lose cautiousness, (I stopped watching my breathing, and I started to hallucinate). So I started to interact with these.
I then sunk through my bed  (I ALWAYS SINK THROUGH THE FLOORS IN MY LDS NOW!!)
Any ways, I was lucid, and started walking around, I then remembered "Rainbow" Then I seen something, and was lost in its beauty, and lost cautiousness....
Then I went to a store (No longer lucid)
And I walked in this room, and they were selling weed, I was so exited, I asked the dude to roll me up a blunt, and he did, it was about the size of a black and mild cigar.
And he handed my a candle to light it. So I did, and I inhaled it, and it felt so good!!!! It tasted like blueberry's, then I inhaled as much as I could, holding it in as long as possible. Then I just keep hitting on it, fast, hard, and long, over and over and over. (I wanted to get really really wasted lol)
Then I felt the effects, it felt so real, Like I was floating, spiny, tunnel vision ect.
Then the dude said "Calm down haha" And grabbed my shoulder to sit me down.
Then I seen a rainbow in the room, I cant remember the colors, but I know it was like a normal rainbow, I could see it, but it was transparent, I then remember "WTF I am dreaming!" Then the high went away, and I still seen the rainbow, and I touched it, and when I did, I felt like a energy wave go through me, then I grabbed it trying to make it solid or somewhat.
And I then grabbed teh sides, and scotted up it, it was very slippery, and hard. It was also in a building and very small.
I tried to make it bigger, but it would not go  (I just imagined it being bigger). So I just sat on it. On the top, still in the building.
eventually some more people appeared, and smoked and laughed at they all tried to get on the rainbow but they couldn't. 
I hope this counts.
I eventually lost lucidity.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

wow, that sounds like an amazing dream! blueberry yum yum lol  I had a similar dream, non lucid, where I had a gas mask on me, it felt very real, haha

Well I think it should count...

----------


## magical mike

Yeah, I was so exited that it was blueberry, and I just keep hitting it as fast I could, then it was the most unbelievable high! It was weird, like yeah... Like I inhaled laughing gas strait for like 20 breathes. plus the weed effects, and some lsd effects (I never did lsd, so I only think what its like)

----------


## skywatcher

I became lucid and remembered the tasks.  I was on my street and was looking for the green eggs and ham.  I couldn't find any so I asked a DC.  He pointed in a direction and I followed it.  I saw a plastic container on the ground and inside was some lunchmeat ham and an egg.  The food wasn't green so I willed it to be green.  I then ate the ham.  It didn't taste very good.  I then ate the egg, shell included then went off and tried some flying.

----------


## Wolfsbane

> I realized that I was still dreaming, and I tried to think of something cool to do. I then remembered March's task to walk on a rainbow. I flew up into the clouds and thought of rainbows. I started to fall, going through misty rainbows in my descent. When I landed on the ground with a soft _thud_, I saw rainbows everywhere of all shapes and sizes. I willed a big, strong rainbow to appear. I told it that it had to be solid enough to support me (apparently I talk to rainbows in my dreams). It looked kind of like a slide or something that would belong in a playground.
> 
>  At first it looked like a curved sheet of glass, but for just a moment it looked like weaved metal or plastic. I climbed all the way over it, but then went back to sit at the highest point. I wasn't sure if a pot of gold was part of the task, but I made one appear anyway. There were coins inside, but they all looked like they belonged to an ancient world. Some had Aztec or hispanic designs, others didn't look like coins at all. One in particular caught my attention. It was a rhombus-shaped piece of deep red metal, and it had a simplified picture of a phoenix stamped in to it. It looked like something you'd find deep in a temple. I tried to memorize it, but I could feel the dream urging me to do something else. I tried to eat the coins to see what they would taste like, but I dropped all of them. It was more like something forced them out of my hands. I got the feeling that it was forbidden to eat them.







> The entire walls and floors, fixtures and everything else were pure white. Open fish tanks of varied sizes were set up all over the room. I saw colorful tropical fish and corals, sea anenomies, pygmy sharks, barracudas, sunfish, angelfish, turtles, water snakes, and many exotic fish. I tried to stay floating in the air so that the scarier ones like the barracudas couldn't get to me.
> 
> I walked into the next room and saw small rodents in one corner, and bird cages that filled the rest of the room. Lovebirds, macaws, cockatiels, cockatoos, parakeets, finches (some were the size of acorns) and _very_ small chickens. The hen was the size of a regular egg, and the chicks were as small as those finches. There were also parrots, and the one that caught my eye was a pastel-colored parrot. Instead of the brilliant reds and blues, it had baby hues of pink and light blue. It had the entire rainbow, actually. I took it out of the cage and put it on my shoulder, pretending to be a pirate. I walked further into the room and saw old, dusty birdhouses.
> 
> *As I walked by some sinks, I closed my eyes and attempted March's task of eating green eggs and ham (the funny thing is, I don't eat meat). I tried to summon a plate of the food, but then I realized that I didn't want to eat in a room full of furry/feathery animals.*
> 
> The task didn't work out, so I went to my dream guide's room.



I'm proud of myself. Both of these happened today, and I was able to write about them as soon as I awoke. I think they were both WILDs. I also learned that my DG's name is Dan Vagnagun/Vallahan. He wasn't too clear about the lastname.  :Sad: 


*Mike:* Omg, I want blueberry-flavored pot! I'm jealous of your awesome dream. :]

----------


## Zhaylin

Awesome dreams everyone!  And grats for all the successes!

I'll attempt these but my dreams have suffered greatly in the last couple weeks.
The wings are beautiful though- especially the rainbow one  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done Wolf, I should have thought about the cute vegans when I made the green eggs and ham task  ::?:   Oh well.

----------


## Sylph

Think of it this way - they're green because they're actually made of vegetables.  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like the aquarium/ pet store/ zoo dream, Wolfsbane.  Especially the part about the sunfish, my favorite animal  ::D: .  That was very polite of you to refrain from eating the eggs in front of all the birds  ::lol::

----------


## Desert Claw

interesting rainbow dreams coming up - i see im not the only one that found the rainbows a little slippery.. yeah. still have to eat the green eggs and ham too haha.

----------


## eppy

I tried the green eggs and ham one again but I could only make some weird mixture of brocoli(sp) and green soup appear in a bowl. ergh.

----------


## redisreddish

I got both tasks in one dream, I think. Okay: (this is lucid) walking with my friend J.R, I remember about the rainbow task. I ask him where I ccould find a rainbow, and he pointed to the sky where these ropes of color were writing around everywhere. It was like the stripes of a rainbow had been torn apart. I told J.R. we had to hurry up, so we ran super fast through this park-like place. We stopped in a circular place with a stone fountain in the middle. A rainbow was touching the ground. The colors were out of order, and all really bright, not blending with the color next to them. I grabbed on to the rainbow and tried to pull myself up. It was rubbery, and I fell off. I did get both my feet on it, but I didn't know if that would count or not. I got off the rainbow and remembered the green eggs and ham. I asked J.R. if he had any. He looked a little weirded out, but he pulled a plate from behind his back. It had one green egg and a big green ham. The egg was boiled, so I took a bite. I didn't taste anything. It was like I had bitten air. The same thing happened with the ham.

----------


## legonut4

I did the first task! okay so i was lucid and flew to a bed andbreakfast place. I asked them if they had any green eggs and ham. They told me to ask the guy outsied, i did and he told me to sit down. he brought them out and placed them on my table. I started with the eggs first. They tasted like corn with salt, pepper, and butter on them but were kind of slimy. They ham was really good. it tasted like choclate chiped pancakes.  ::D:

----------


## Zeno

> They ham was really good. it tasted like choclate chiped pancakes.



lol pancakes

----------


## Desert Claw

choc chip pancakes? OMG that sounds awesome.

----------


## LovingLucidity

I'm in. I'm starting late in the month but think I can at least get one of the task.

I'm doing a WBTB now...maybe I'll be posting something later today!

If not I will post my progress.

----------


## Wolfsbane

> Nicely done Wolf, I should have thought about the cute vegans when I made the green eggs and ham task   Oh well.



Thanks!  ::D: 
lol, it's fine. It's just a dream. Not like I haven't had (gross) meat-eating dreams before. I could always make a tofu ham.  ::lol:: 





> I like the aquarium/ pet store/ zoo dream, Wolfsbane. Especially the part about the sunfish, my favorite animal .  That was very polite of you to refrain from eating the eggs in front of all the birds



Thanks (:
Actually, I didn't want to eat in that room because it wasn't very sanitary eating conditions. I'm sure the birds still thanked me, though. lol


The rest of those dreams are in my DJ, if anybody is curious. I just posted the task parts.

----------


## Twoshadows

Instead of getting both tasks done in the same dream like I often do, I got one task done in two dreams. I hope it counts. 

*Part one:* I suddenly suspected that I was dreaming. I was in a house. I tried to remember one of the *tasks*. the first thing I thought of was *eating green eggs and ham* (I hope that really was the task--I haven't double checked yet). I rushed into the kitchen of this house (not mine). 

I looked for the green eggs and ham. Often all I have to do is just look, and it is suddenly there. But all I saw was a table with some dirty dishes on it. I looked at the stove. There were some dirty pans. I opened the fridge. I saw a carton of eggs. They were white.

I then realized with a little frustration that I would have to go through the effort of cooking them myself since my brain didn't magically create them for me.

I grabbed one of the dirty pans and took it ot the sink and scrubbed it out. When it was mostly clean, I filled it with water. I then took it to the stove. Then I cracked the egg and dropped it into the hot water. Why I did it this way, I have no idea. I usually eat my eggs boiled or fried/scrambled.

As I watched the egg cook in the boiling water I focused on it really hard willing it to turn green. Finally I could see it change color until it was a nice shade of green. Satisfied I reached in the pan and pulled it out (I obviously didn't notice the heat). I put the egg in my mouth and really tried to notice the flavor. It tasted like one big yolk, but it didn't really have the dry texture of a plain yolk.

After I was done chewing the egg, I started searching again for some ham to eat. But before I could find any I started to wake up.


*Part two:*


At that point I was fully aware that I was dreaming. I then remembered that I really needed to eat some ham to get credit of the *"Green eggs and Ham" Task* that I had started in my last LD.

I was now in an alley with my old best friend Marie. I saw a doorway up on the second floor I grabbed her hand and told her that we were going to fly up to the door. She was easy to lift. We flew in the door.

I saw several people I decided that instead of looking for Ham (like I did in the last dream and had no luck with) that I would ask someone to bring me some. I called out that I needed some* ham*, and a guy brought me a *bite-sized hunk*. It was normal colored. I suddenly wasn't sure if the ham needed to be green, or just the eggs. I decided to play it safe and make this ham green. I focused on it until it slowedly turned first white, then green.

I put the piece of ham in my mouth. It tasted just like I remembered ham tasting like. The texture was just right and it had a salty taste. I swallowed it. I felt good that I had been able to get that done do easily.

At that point I was suddenly hit with a wonderful idea. Why stop with ham?? Why not eat something I _really_ wanted to eat. Next me me was a Japanese girl. I asked her if she could bring me some *chocolate*. She left and came back with the tiniest thinest piece of chocolate. I put in on my tongue and let it melt. I could taste a little chocolate flavor.

I saw row of freezers along the wall. I asked the Japanese girl if anyone would care if I ate something out of the freezers. Then immediately I remembered that since this was my dream I could do what I wanted and no one would care.

I opened the freezer in front of me. It was full. I could see a *slice of pie* in from of me. It looked like it was made out of *mint chocolate chip cream*. I grabbed it and stuffed it in my mouth. In two bites I had it all in. It was cold, but not frozen hard. It didn't hurt my teeth by being too cold.

I then looked and saw a few *ice cream sandwiches*. I pulled one out and tore half the wrapper off. I ate the first half in one bite, then I sqeezed the wrapped and the other half just slid out into my mouth. The favor was wonderful. The temperature and texture were also perfect. I thanked my mind that it was all so enjoyable. After eating a few ice cream sandwiches, I saw some *Twinkies*. I unwrapped one and found that it was also cold but not frozen hard, but cool and slightly firm. I ate that in one bite and went to grab another one.

Then I started to lose the dream and everything faded.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done guys  ::D:

----------


## mysterious dreamer

Well, I did half of it. From my dj:

I think I had a FA, but I don't remember. I just know I thought something's wrong. *I wanted to RC, but then told myself there's no need, cause I was 100% sure I was dreaming.* I was suprised how everything was vivid and looked around. Even the bed sheets were detailed. The balcony door was open so I went out and just started rising up at a slow speed. Everything was very bright. I got to the roof across and on my side of the building, on the top floor, I could see 5-6 cats on the window. My neighbour had two cats, but they died few years ago, so I wondered when did she get so many cats (I think I lost lucidity here a bit). The cats kept pushing each other and then pushed one of them off the window and it fell. I looked down and it was lying dead. I felt sorry for the poor cat, but then remembered I'm lucid dreaming. So I remembered the monthly task and started looking behind every possible thing for green bacon and eggs. I then flew down from the roof and entered someone's flat through the window. I looked for a fridge, opened it but nothing. I think found a frying pan with some steaks and something that remotely resembled a bacon. It wasn't green however, so I tried making it green and then ate it. It tasted like normal bacon. That's the last thing I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Very close, I know that next time you'll get it  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

*Spoiler* for _Rainbow Attempt_: 




I was in a place in my game and looked at my hands and said I'm dreaming! * right off the bat * Then I found a sword and teleported up to a place with a bunch of zombies. I then found and killed the king which was not much of a fight. Then all of the abominations swarmed me. I sliced and diced them but there were too many. I wasn't thinking clearly because I was getting hit with their hooks. I quickly jumped off the side and made water appear at the bottom. I dove in the water and pulled the plug so the water drained. There was a draenei shaman in t7.5 that walked passed me.I tried to walk on a rainbow but I could not make one. I tried to color the sky orange but it didn't work. I took my hand and with all my energy moved the sky with a left to right motion. The sky turned a bunch of colors but no orange. I then tried to make a rainbow with microsoft paint that came out of no where. I couldn't make a simple curve, it was all jagged.Everything was fading and I couldn't stabilize so I did a DEILD. I thought it failed but it worked! I was in my dream room. I went out in the back yard and tried to fly but I couldn't fly very high, then all of a sudden my dad shows up, he said just relax and you will fly. Sure enough that worked. Then I was to focused on flying and my surroundings changed, I was on the side of my house and there was a computer and I was on myspace or something. It was in Spanish, but not really. Everytime someone commented me it said "guapo" or "dapo" I then wanted to fly to the moon but I couldn't quite make it. But when I was flying, everything shifted and I'm guessing I switched sleeping positions. I then heard someones tv from the outside so I thought it was late. I decided to wake myself up. It was only 7:24, I had only been asleep an hour in my REM and had a lucid dream. I then woke my self up a bit and try to remember everything I could about this lucid dream and went back to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Cool

----------


## nikkidee

I am going to try for the green eggs and ham  :tongue2: 
this will be my first time trying to do one of these tasks  ::D:

----------


## Creation X

Advanced task: complete  :smiley: 

The dream started off, and I was in a house.  I looked over at my friend (one of my dream signs) and I realized I was dreaming.  I walked over to the window, and saw it was raining outside, which made me think of the advanced task.  I walked away from the window, and told myself "A rainbow will come through the window, because the rain has stopped."  I turned back around, and sure enough it was there.  I crawled up it and had to crawl out the window while on it (it was almost hitting the top of the window)  I stood up after getting out the window and started running up the rainbow.  It went on up into the clouds, and I finally sat down to enjoy the scenery.  Sitting down on a rainbow made me think of skittles, so I "spawned" some right beside me (sour skittles, YUM  :smiley: ) and started eating them.  Then I jumped down like two thousand feet, and landed perfectly.  Then my vision went black, I got mad because I still wanted to do more, and forcefully woke myself up.

----------


## inyourdreams

Can't wait to try these! I want a yellow name.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just noticed that I have the "Rainbow" badge when it should be the "Green eggs and ham" badge. I want to keep trying for the rainbow, though.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, sorry TS.  Nicely done CreationX

----------


## Zeno

I dont know if this counts byt here it goes. 

this is straight from my DJ.


Woo I think i completed the monthly task.

I was in first person view and i was staring up at the sky, there was a empty purple water balloon in the middle of my vision, i put my hand in front of my face to check if i was lucid, and sure enough, i was missing a pinkie finger. (why is it always that one?) i looked around and saw not a cloud in the sky. i changed the scene to my room (first actual control of my dreams)and the water ballon was still dead center in my vision, i stopped staring at the ceiling and remebered the monthly task for the rainbow and decided to try it. i used the balloon and streched it with my mind, i focused on changing the color and eventually i got to a rainbow. It faded into my ceiling nicely. i jumped onto it and ran, i got about two feet and then started to slowly slide back down, it was like the whole thing was covered in oil. after a while i got up a little more and the rainbow turned into like mushy water and i fell through.then i woke up

----------


## ninja9578

Why is everyone's rainbows so slippery  ::?:

----------


## nikkidee

ALMOST!

Last night I was dreaming about being in a room with a few friends, the room was bright blue and I had never seen it before, There was nothing in it tho just one window, My two friends were fighting over something, I think it was a stuffed animal. And I realized I was dreaming, I was thinking about going to see my boyfriend then I remebered about the task. So I thought I would do it before I saw him.
I made my other friends disapear and imagine there was a fridge infront of me.
There was, I opened it and there was nothing in it but a big plate of green eggs and ham, the eggs looked very weird, The yolks were green and the outside was purewhite, but they were moving, like.. jello?
Anyway I reached for it, but I woke up  :Sad: 

Maybe next time

----------


## Desert Claw

> Why is everyone's rainbows so slippery



XD

I really wish there was some way to investigate the slippery rainbow effect... Its interesting. Oh yeah, a couple nights ago I pulled green eggs and ham out of my TV  ::roll:: 
I call it my dreamscreen. the eggs tasted like cookie dough, and the ham was alright heh.

----------


## LovingLucidity

Had a good LD. I didn't remember the task though.

But I had a successful WILD that turned to FA then had a DEILD.  Two long passes through SP with sounds and vibration. 

Decent length and vivid.  ::banana:: 

I'll get the task. I'm going for the rainbow....no interest in green eggs and ham.

----------


## EchoSun13

AH!

I ate green eggs and ham once...but not in the month of March.
Sad for me.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

In the last 3 LD's I just couldn't conjure a rainbow in the sky, maybe because I tried to change all the scenery in the same time. 

I really want to complete that task, but I need to be able to make a rainbow first, how did you create your rainbow? 

I'll try again tonight, and the next night and the next....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I got them both done in the same dream. I wish I could have posted this earlier, but I lost my text without saving it.  :Sad: 

I admit, though, I kinda cheated on the basic one.  ::chuckle::  Tell me if it counts!






> *03/19/2009
> Dream Five:
> "Hadouken-Boiled"*
> 
> I ended up in another dream, and was back in school again. It didn't take me long at all, recognizing my surroundings, to realize that I was still dreaming. Walking the halls, I tried to think of the Tasks, and the first one to come to mind was the "walk on a rainbow" task. I was inside, though, and couldn't find a rainbow. I saw a ghostly one appear in a reflection from one of the glass walls in the hallway, but it was inside the glass and I didn't really have a way to get to it. I tried to make a 'fake' rainbow on the ground, just for the sake of completing the task, but I couldn't do that either. Walking a little further, I passed a Skittles dispenser with a huge rainbow printed across the machine. (LOL!) Thinking I could use this to my advantage, I ripped the face of the machine off, and it was soft like a tarp. I threw it down on the ground but I thought it was pretty lackluster. While I was thinking of a way to make it more 'rainbow-y,' it suddenly lit up, by itself, shining bright with all its colorful glory. "This'll do," I figured to myself. Just as I began walking across it, some girl showed up out of nowhere. She stepped up on the tarp with me and we began making out on it. We lowered ourselves to the floor and lay down on the rainbow and kissed some more, but I didn't want to risk losing the dream yet, by having sex so I got up to leave after I was satisfied that I'd "walked across the rainbow" like the task instructed.
> 
> Next, I thought about the Green Eggs and Ham task. I was pretty anxious to try this, because I don't really remember paying much attention to the taste of lucid food. As if on cue, I passed someone in the hall that had something green on his plate. Before I was close enough to see what it was, I 'willed' it to be green eggs and ham. Effortlessly, it had worked, and I could see a few green slabs of ham and two green, hard-boiled eggs on the plate. I bit into the ham, and it tasted _awful_ - like eating play-dough or something. A bit reluctant, I bit into one of the eggs, and it tasted just like a normal hard-boiled egg. It was actually pretty good. By this time, the hallways were beginning to fill up with people. Feeling a bit mischeivious, I took the remaining egg and hurled it through the air, smacking someone over the head with it. From out of nowhere, another egg came flying back at me, and then another from any direction. And another after that. Suddenly, everyone in the hallway was throwing peeled, hard-boiled eggs at me. Moving as fast as I could, I was slapping away the eggs like I do the bullets in some of my other lucids, and there were so many people in the hallways that most of the ones I deflected would end up hitting the others. People started chasing me with their egg assault, and I ran for cover. I was having the time of my life, but I was grossly outnumbered. I ended up getting cornered, and just as they were about to launch a full-on egg barrage, I got a bright idea. (I remembered one of the last things I remembered on DV being AmazeO telling me "Hadouken!" and I wondered if this might work. If I didn't have any eggs, I would have to manifest them..._a lot_ of them.)
> 
> I pulled my hands back, as if I were doing a Kamehameha, but when I through my hands forward, I screamed "Hadouken!" unleashing a steady stream of _hundreds_ of eggs out of my palms and just completely owning everyone in front of me. I could actually feel the eggs coming out of my palms, which was a very weird sensation. We battled for a little while, and I ended up slipping away from the horde. I found myself in the cafeteria and, nothing else to do, I had sex with some random chick up against the wall, while the rest of the people in the cafeteria either watched or did their own thing. I wasn't really paying them much attention. I don't remember much of the sex at all, but I was soon back out in the hallway, and still getting into sporadic skirmishes with egg-slingers, to which I would reply with my new patented move, completely overwhelming them with eggs. I was about to finally leave the school, but first I stopped to clear my mind and try to remember everything that happened, so I wouldn't forget upon waking up. I saw my buddy James in the hallway, who I work with, and I told him I'd see him later, after I woke up and went to work.
> ...

----------


## Zeno

did my dream count?

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed 1.5 tasks, lol. Here is my journal entry...

March 30, 2009
*Lucid Dream 22: The Task Hunt*
*WILD*
around 1:00pm



I decided to try Jeff777's technique again. I was very tired and had already slept about 5 broken up hours. I laid still for 30 minutes and had no success. Like last time, I gave up and rolled over on my side. I then began slipping into my WILD. I immediately heard footsteps running around me. I ignored them and remained calm. I then heard a woman screaming in the background. To prevent myself from waking up in fear I said out loud, "You can't scare me. Your not real." I then remained calm as the screaming got louder. I felt my body began to spin and then it stopped. I sat up and opened my eyes. 

I was in a dark, gloomy, ransacked sanctuary. I rubbed my hands together to clear my vision up a bit. I noticed there was a demon running around the church. It seemed to be oblivious to my presence. I ignored it and walked to the front of the sanctuary. I saw a dead woman laying on the alter with her stomach, blood, and guts lying in the floor below her. I thought, "Well, thats why she was screaming." I walked outside and like usual it was night time, but not very dark. I took off into flight and flew across the church yard. I had the feeling of being followed, so I touched down and then immediately lept backwards into a tree. The demon from the church ran under me and in the direction I had been flying. I dropped out of the tree and performed a super human sprint and grabbed the demon by the neck. It then turned into a frog and slipped out of my hands. It hopped away into a bush. I left it alone and took flight again. 

I landed in a field that was full of electric fences set up in a grid-like formation. I began jumping in and out of the fences doing backflips and various tricks. I then remembered the task of the month. I turned to look for a rainbow and saw one not too far away. I took a couple monsterous leaps and arrived at the base of the rainbow. It suddenly lit up like neon lights. I hopped up on top of the rainbow, walked to the top of the arch and then took a seat (the rainbow bent slightly as I walked toward the top, but seemed overall pretty stable). I looked closely at the rainbow. It was ridged and looked like the sole of rubber-soled sneaker. Whenever I felt it however, it was kindo of squishy, like gel insoles. I then looked out into the horizon and took in the cool night air. After a while just chill'n on the rainbow, I stood up and got some momentum in order to slide down the rainbow on my butt. Afterwards I thought, "How am I going to find green eggs and ham?" An old mini van suddenly pulled up on the street beside me. 

I hopped the tall fence and asked the lady in the van if she had any green eggs and ham. She nodded yes and then handed me two eggs out of the glove box. They were hard boiled, but still had the shell on them. They only green spotted, so I looked away, thought of the color green, and then looked back and they were solid green. I took a bite, shell and all, and it tasted like how old easter eggs smell. I then asked the lady if she had any ham. She then said, "No, you'll have to go to the diner for that." I awoke shortly after this.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love the Green Eggs and Ham food fight, Oneironaut.  And your make-out session on the skittles sign brings new meaning to their tag line "Tast The Rainbow"  ::lol:: 

KingYoshi, I don't know if I would eat eggs out of the glove box of some random lady's van.  Gross!

I can't believe March is already over.  It flew by so fast, I never did get around to try this month's tasks.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I love the Green Eggs and Ham food fight, Oneironaut.  And your make-out session on the skittles sign brings new meaning to their tag line "Tast The Rainbow" 
> 
> KingYoshi, I don't know if I would eat eggs out of the glove box of some random lady's van.  Gross!
> 
> I can't believe March is already over.  It flew by so fast, I never did get around to try this month's tasks.



Lol, they tased like they had been in there a while. Maybe roasted in the sun a bit too!

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Sooo, I was in a LD two mornings ago, I won't repeat it all it is in my DJ. I was in a Victorian style house and a tea party was taking place, there were little pastries everywhere and I ate some, they were really sweet  ::D:  Then I remembered the March task, so I began yelling "I need green eggs and ham!" I began wondering the house and asking anyone who passed if they had any, no luck. Then I entered another room and undernieth a coffee table was a small sunny side-up egg. It was normal colored, so I concentrated on making it green, I tried so hard! Then the egg bubbled up and this red stuff spewed from it, it was gross  :Sad:   I admited defeat and went on my merry lucid way  ::mrgreen:: 

Ugh, only one day left.....

----------


## endymion

Hey everyone...
Just got back from an extended camping trip in which I successfully completed March's task of the month. Even though I did it on the 18th, I didn't get internet access until now - just in the nick of time it seems! Anyway, here is what happened (view my dream journal to read the whole account):

*ATTEMPT #1: SUCCESS*
03/18/09

[...] In the next scene I can recall, I find myself within a big expanse of open country, surrounded by lakes. A storm front moves in and it starts raining, but there are patches of sky where light is still filtering through. This reminds me of my DV Task of the Month goal: to walk on a rainbow. None are present, so I decide to make one. At first I give a half-hearted effort at spinning a new dream scene, but it doesnt work and I realize that this is the perfect spot anyway. Next I try creating the rainbow by tracing its arc across the sky with my middle and pointer fingers. It takes a few tries at first, but this eventually works! The rainbow itself is a bit dull, but its there so I cant complain.

Then I try finding the source of the rainbow so that I can approach it properly. I fly over the landscape until I see where the colorful light touches the ground. It happens to be right at the cusp of a cliff overlooking a lake. Strangely, it starts snowing while I am still a few steps from touching the rainbow. By the time I get there just seconds later, a few feet of snow have already accumulated. It gets me thinking the wrong thought: what else could possibly stop me from completing my goal? Of course, to think it is to in some sense expect it, and to oblige me a huge African rhinoceros comes charging at me from behind! Im not lucid enough to control or ignore it, so I run in terror  though I do run up the rainbow itself. Strangely, with all the snow, a lot has accumulated on the rainbows surface, lending it a colorful, translucent quality. The splotches of color, however, are not striped but rather are concentric circles. I see all of this in a flash as I make a panicked jump out of the path of the charging rhino.

Of course, Mr. Rhino isnt just passing by, but is actively hunting me down, so he turns around for another pass. This time Im on the rainbow itself, which is really narrow, so theres not much space for dodging at all. When hes within feet of me, I just instinctively grab a colored snowball (which happens to be orange) and chuck it at the rhino. To my amazement, this causes him to turn into jelly, taking on the orange color of the snowball but keeping roughly the same rhino shape. Seizing the moment, I sprint past the gelatin-like rhinoceros and run further up the rainbow. However, the rhino doesnt stand frozen like that for long; he returns to his usual form and charges at me again, angrier than ever. Knowing now how to neutralize him, I once again throw an orange snowball at him when he gets close. This works, and we continue this game for a while  the rhino charging, me turning him to jelly, until the scene changes.

[...]

In the new scene I am outdoors in an open space not unlike the previous rainbow scene, once again fully lucid. I decide that the other rainbow didnt really count and that I want to create a more pure rainbow walk experience. So this time, with considerably less difficulty, I trace a beautiful rainbow across the sky with my fingertips. Its bright and vibrant  how a rainbow should look. I fly over to where it meets the ground, although here the light looks a bit duller, but at least there are no rhinos! I make the first step onto it, and as I walk on its surface, I notice the material to be a thin, translucent, papier-mâché type substance. By all means it should not hold my weight, but it does. Further, as I press onward, the rainbows arc flattens out, but only in anticipation for my approach, for not ten feet in front of me the arc remains intact. I walk, run, and fly around this marvelous creation for a while, but eventually the scene changes once again...

//That was a lot of fun, albeit quite unexpected. Can't wait to try next month's task!

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done guys  ::D:

----------

